
Ask HN: Where do you buy your domain names? - joehart42
Where are you all buying your domain names and why? And for what? Do you have a favourite for personal projects? A favourite for enterprise stuff?
======
jetti
I typically use namecheap though I have used others for specific TLDs
(rnids.rs for .rs and Web4Africa for .i.ng). I moved to namecheap after the
GoDaddy supported CISPA based on recommendations from HN and Reddit. I've had
no problems with them and am content.

